# V-Nose Travel Trailers



## WYOCAMPER

Seems like the "V"-nosed travel trailers are becoming more and more popular. Dealers are claiming that they are more aerodynamic, making them easier to pull and saving you money at the gas pump. Anyone have any experience with a V-nose TT? Does the aerodynamic = better fuel economy argument hold any water?


----------



## KTMRacer

My son pulls a 24' V nose cargo trailer for his work job. Can't make any comments about areodynamics, but a few other comments. w/o a exposed tongue it does limit propane tank size, battery bank size, and they are a REAL PITA to hook a WD hitch to Since on most of them you can't attach a snap up bracket, the option is a plate with a pin attached and you have to jack the trailer up to the point of no load on the bars so you can hook the chain over the pin. Can pose a real problem hitching/unhitching on a non level surface if you can't get the tongue up high enough!


----------



## Red Beard

Just two angled walls behind you....not as areodynamic as you think.


----------



## luckylynn

WYOCAMPER said:


> Seems like the "V"-nosed travel trailers are becoming more and more popular. Dealers are claiming that they are more aerodynamic, making them easier to pull and saving you money at the gas pump. Anyone have any experience with a V-nose TT? Does the aerodynamic = better fuel economy argument hold any water?


Hi there ,you might see in my profile that I am a SOB member.....we started on this sight with a Keystone outback Kargo Roo and loved it. We down sized to a smaller brand( Tango Twist) then went back to bigger with a "Viewfinder" (http://www.cruiserrv.com/viewfinder/v_24sd/specifications.html ) it is a V nose with the kitchen in the front V. We love it it is lighter weight ,easy to pull and we get better gas milliage than with any of our other TT( all total we have had 6 ). We bought " The View" because of the lighter weight,eco friendly way it is built and the Front kitchen & slide(first ever slide for us )

So I hope this helps you...there are several factors that make for better mileage for us ,so I can not say for sure it is because of the aerodynamic nose or not. I just know that it is better for us

Happy Camping......Luckylynn


----------



## rsm7

Red Beard said:


> Just two angled walls behind you....not as areodynamic as you think.


Agreed. I had a 24' v nose snowmobile trailer and I still got around 10 mpg with a 5.3 Chevrolet. I would say if you like it then buy it but im not sure I would expect better mileage, at least not enough to sway the deal.


----------



## muttbike

Dealers will claim anything to make a sale.

We went the other way lucklynn.

We sold the 230RS this spring and put in an order for a Rockwood Windjammer 3001W later in the summer. It's 34ft total, 7K lbs as shipped, about 2k more than the Outback. I got about 9-10mpg with the Outback and averaged 9mpg on the last trip with the Windjammer. On a side note, I saw 5-6 Outbacks on the trip, but only saw one V-Cross V-nose in Texas at the Bluebonnet Resort we overnighted at.

I use a Equal-i-zer 12K hitch. It went on without a problem. The Windjammers tongue height is 21", a bit less than the Outbacks 24". Hitch up is no more difficult or easy than with the Outback. I have full size propane tanks in the enclosed storage compartments up front. Only the battery is sitting in front of the V-nose. I also kept the Barker 3500 and put it on the Windjammer. Power jacks are definitely the way to go!!

Ours has a full size "walk in" closet up front, mid bath/kitchen and rear living. Two slides, one super and one for the bed only. A lot more living space has made the camping trips better. It seems to back up a bit better also with the extra length.

We came down to deciding between the 298RE and the 3001W. The atrium widowed super slide made the decision for us.

JR

Indian Lakes State Park, Lakeview, Ohio








Paul B Johnson State Park, Hattiesburg, Mississippi


----------



## muttbike

A pic of the hitch setup on the Windjammer. Doors on each side behind the battery box holds the RV size propane bottles.

JR


----------



## luckylynn

muttbike said:


> Dealers will claim anything to make a sale.
> 
> We went the other way lucklynn.
> 
> We sold the 230RS this spring and put in an order for a Rockwood Windjammer 3001W later in the summer. It's 34ft total, 7K lbs as shipped, about 2k more than the Outback. I got about 9-10mpg with the Outback and averaged 9mpg on the last trip with the Windjammer. On a side note, I saw 5-6 Outbacks on the trip, but only saw one V-Cross V-nose in Texas at the Bluebonnet Resort we overnighted at.
> 
> I use a Equal-i-zer 12K hitch. It went on without a problem. The Windjammers tongue height is 21", a bit less than the Outbacks 24". Hitch up is no more difficult or easy than with the Outback. I have full size propane tanks in the enclosed storage compartments up front. Only the battery is sitting in front of the V-nose. I also kept the Barker 3500 and put it on the Windjammer. Power jacks are definitely the way to go!!
> 
> Ours has a full size "walk in" closet up front, mid bath/kitchen and rear living. Two slides, one super and one for the bed only. A lot more living space has made the camping trips better. It seems to back up a bit better also with the extra length.
> 
> We came down to deciding between the 298RE and the 3001W. The atrium widowed super slide made the decision for us.
> 
> JR
> 
> Indian Lakes State Park, Lakeview, Ohio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul B Johnson State Park, Hattiesburg, Mississippi


You have a great unit and it is one we looked at. ...I do agree most dealers will say anything to make a sale and after 6 different TT we have heard a lot of their stuff....when we bought the Outback and the Viewfinder we did our own research







and would not even talk to a salesman until we were ready to close the deal. those 2 campers have been the favorit of all we have owned.We traded to OB because it was 2 big for just the 2 of us.

Like I said The View works for us because of the front kitchen.We do not beleave that the v shape of the front has that much to do with our better millage. It could be a small part  of it,but as always there are lots of factors to add in. One for us would be this camper is the lightest weight camper (except for the Pop-up)that we have ever owned.

So before you decide on a camper do your own research,( talk to friends ,like those of us here)decide what you want and WHY....that is the way you come up with what is right for you.

Heck it took us 6 trys to get it right







and who knows in a few years we might even change again.

Happy Camping.......luckylynn


----------



## wolverine

[Agreed. I had a 24' v nose snowmobile trailer and I still got around 10 mpg with a 5.3 Chevrolet. I would say if you like it then buy it but im not sure I would expect better mileage, at least not enough to sway the deal.
[/quote]

X2. We have an all aluminum 16' V nose snowmobile trailer that weights only 1200 lbs empty and we get around 10 mpg pulling it empty or loaded. My uncle pulled it with his 2005 2500 Dodge Cummins and he only got 11 mpg moving my cousin home from college. The snowmobile trailer has more of a V nose than these campers do. In the end I don't think they are any more aerodynamic.


----------

